# Yet Another Fugue. Trying to compose 1 hour + sound design 1 hour every day. If I can.



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

erererqqq


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for erererqqq arranged by sololudvik for Piano, Flute piccolo, Cello, Bass guitar (Mixed Ensemble)




musescore.com





Thanks for comign to my ted talks.

every sound synthesized from scratch, no presets. Using Harmor.

also syncopation practice.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Another 1 hour compositon - variations 1 F minor


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

1 hour composition - Melody


----------

